# June Goose Banding Info



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi guys,
Here is the *tentative* schedule for banding this year:
June 8th - 11th....SLC
June 12th - 13th....Davis

More info will be available shortly, but for now they are very busy trying to get dates, places and times worked out. The DWR guys have asked if we will keep you all informed through this forum. We will post up info as it becomes available. For more info and/or to get volunteer info please call:
Troy Thompson - 801-698-6467
or me at 801-475-6155


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is the latest info:

Monday June 8, 2009- Meet at Wildlife Services (1860W. Alexander Street)@ 0500. #1-Glendale Golf Course, #2 American Express, #3 Salt Lake Community College, #4 Hunter Woods Apartments, #5 Old Farm Apartments.

Tuesday June 9, 2009- Meet at Stonebridge Golf Course @ 0500 Stonebridge Golf Club
(4415 Links Drive (2400 South Bangerter Highway))
West Valley City, UT 84120
#1 Stonebridge Golf Course
#2 Mick Reilly Golf Course
#3 Murray Park








Wednesday June 10, 2009
Meet at Lee Kay Center @ 0500.
(6000 West 2100 South, Salt Lake City, UT )
Only Lee Kay Center
If you have a boat, canoe, or Kayak and you would like to bring it, then please do! This is the day that we will need the most help.

Thursday June 11, 2009
Meet at Murray Parkway Golf Course @0500 (6345 South Murray Parkway Ave., Murray, UT) 
#1 Murray Parkway Golf Course
#2 Winchester Park
#3 Private Pond
#4 Meadow Brook Golf Course
#5 Quail Brook East Apartments 



Friday June 12, 2009
Meet at River Oaks Golf Course Clubhouse @0500 (9300 Riverside Drive 
Sandy, UT)
#1 River Oaks Golf Course
#2 River Bend Golf Course
#3 Nibley Golf Course
#4 Forest Dale Golf Course

Saturday June 13, 2009
Davis County
Valley View Golf Course?
Adams Reservoir?
Layton Park?

I will be going around on Thursday June 4, 2009 to line up Davis County. I will send an update on Thurday Afternoon.

****Other than the meeting place and the first scheduled location, the order of banding locations could change.

Thanks,
Rich Hansen


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like I will be there friday and saterday only. I wish I could make more then just two days.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I would also like to do this. I can probrably only do it thurs, friday & sat, but it looks like like a blast. I also need to get some of my DH hunter hours


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have work on monday thru wednesday mornings, but I would love to help on Thursday morning at the Murray one. So do we need to bring anything, or just our willing selves?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Just bring yourself and some clothes that you can get dirty. A water bottle may come in handy too.

Here is the latest update form Rich:

I went through Davis County today and decided that we will meet at Layton Surf and Swim (465 Wasatch Dr Layton) *@ 0500* on Saturday, June 13. We will band at Layton Park first, then we will go to Adams Reservoir and Valley View Golf Course. We will need kayaks, canoes and small boats with motors. I don't think we can have too many! I talked to the folks (and looked at it) on the North side and there is no way we could launch the airboats because it is too steep and water is too shallow. 
If you have any questions, please call.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not sure on Saturday yet but I did "arrange" to get off on the 13th; so I can come down to Lee Kay.


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

*Lee Kay-Wed. morn question*

Planning on being there on Wed. morn. could only get 1/2 day off so I'll be there until 10 or 11 ish. Do they allow motors on boats or is there restrictions and can only be motorless, or electric motors only? That north pond is quite large with alot of birds on there right now, that is why I ask? The east pond has quite a few birds on there also!! looking forward to being there though. 8)


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

For the Lee Kay Center project, they will take any boat with a motor or not. I think they are coordinating boats through the Mud Motor Association:
Josh Noble or Tyson Rassmussen

I'm sure if you pull up with a boat in tow, they will find a way to use it.
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Any body going to go band on friday ? I will be there friday.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im going to go tomorrow, Friday and most likely Sat.


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

*totals for the whole week*

Does anybody know if they post or allow-the total #'s like Adult vrs juvies. Recatch #'s, how many birds total that they banded, how many neck collars ect...??? Just curious to the #'s.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

When you say "recatches" are you speaking of the unknown number that gets youthanized?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jonny Utah said:


> When you say "recatches" are you speaking of the unknown number that gets youthanized?


You mean the "strike 3 and your out" policy?


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

No geese have been whacked! "Recatches" or "recaps" means just that - the birds have been banded before and were recaptured again. 3 strike rule has not gone into affect, and I doubt it ever will.

I don't keep track of the specific #'s of birds caught and I don't know of any posted info. I'm sure the DWR guys would share that info with you if you requested it from them. I'd offer my estimates but don't really feel like getting flamed at this moment. I will say that the program appears to be working quite well though.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wingmanck said:


> No geese have been whacked! "Recatches" or "recaps" means just that - the birds have been banded before and were recaptured again. 3 strike rule has not gone into affect, and I doubt it ever will.


Just a question for you. How do you know they dont get the three stirk rule ? Are you there when every one elese is gone and they take them back to the shop? If that the case why are they telling the people/hunter there that are helping with the banding and when they get one with a band already they right it down and stick it in another cage?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont think the 3 strike rule applies. If so why do they go through the effort to Re-band & sex the recaptures. The re-captures went in the same trailer as the first time captures(Not even separated). The adults went in one trailer, the Juvies went in another trailer as they were taking them to different places. From what I understand, the only birds that get the ax are the Domestics and cross breeds they catch.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

Dustin - sorry it took so long to reply. I've been out of town. To answer your question - yes, I have been at the shop after everyone else is gone (I'm assuming you mean the USDA shop since the DWR guys pulling bird trailers don't go back to any shop. They take the birds straight to the marsh, and before you ask -yes I've gone to the marsh with the birds so I'm positive that birds don't get whacked there either). STEVO's post is correct so I won't bother restating the same thing...well with one clarification. They don't reband (i.e. new band) the recaps. They just record the old band info and resex them. It's for tracking, not hitlist, purposes.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wingmanck said:


> Dustin - sorry it took so long to reply. I've been out of town. To answer your question - yes, I have been at the shop after everyone else is gone (I'm assuming you mean the USDA shop since the DWR guys pulling bird trailers don't go back to any shop. They take the birds straight to the marsh, and before you ask -yes I've gone to the marsh with the birds so I'm positive that birds don't get whacked there either). STEVO's post is correct so I won't bother restating the same thing...well with one clarification. They don't reband (i.e. new band) the recaps. They just record the old band info and resex them. It's for tracking, not hitlist, purposes.


Not a proublom. Then they have changed they way they are doing it. because the year I helped we put them in a differnt cage if they ahve been cought befor. If that the case im gkad to hear that thye are no longer doing that.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

STEVO said:


> From what I understand, the only birds that get the ax are the Domestics and cross breeds they catch.


We captured some of those and let them loose on the spot without banding, or sexing, last I saw of them was they were back swimming in the pond unharmed.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Mojo. I meant to clarify that as well. In past years, I know that if they got caught, the USDA guys would go Grim Reaper on 'em. I personally think that was a bunch of b.s. and (DISCLAIMER: just my opinion) I think basically everyone else, including the DWR, agreed, because I don't see it going on anymore during the urban round-ups. Instead, as Mojo said, they are immediately released, unharmed.

Are you gonna post any of those pics you took Mojo?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > From what I understand, the only birds that get the ax are the Domestics and cross breeds they catch.
> ...


The way I understood it that it was up to the property owners on what to do. A couple of the places we went to we left the domestics, and a few they took them away to meet their maker. Some of the places didnt want the domestics to stay there because they will continue to breed, and they tend to decoy more birds into the ponds that would usually move on.

I noticed they would call back the re-capture numbers, and they would put a neck band on the odd numbered leg bands.

This was the first year i have done it & I thought it was AWESOME. I now know alot more about the birds than I did in the past including to tell the sex of the bird. I would definately like to go back next year.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wingmanck said:


> Are you gonna post any of those pics you took Mojo?


Yeah, I've been meaning to, but have been busy, I haven't even downloaded the memory sticks yet!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a few pictures from Lee Kay and Layton.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pic there Mojo


----------

